# Eclipse/NetBeans findet Java Installation auf Mac nicht!



## alBoert (25. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Eclipse und NetBeans kann bei mir kein Java-Programm ausführen.
Ich habe ein simples "HelloWorld" programmiert, kann es im Terminal kompilieren und mit java HelloWorld ausführen.
Wenn ich das ganze in Eclipse oder NetBeans probiere und ausführe, wird zwar die class-Datei kompiliert, aber die Console meldet folgenden Fehler:


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: HelloWorld
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: HelloWorld
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307)
	at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:248)
```

Ich check nicht, wo das Problem liegt....
Bitte um Hilfe!! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Siassei (26. Okt 2010)

Ähm, etwas Code wäre nützlich.


----------



## alBoert (26. Okt 2010)

also am Code lags nicht...
war nur System.out.println("HelloWorld), sonst nichts...

Läuft jetzt. Ein Ordner im Pfad zum Workspace hatte einen Slash im Namen. Mac OS X stört das nicht, allerdings kommt Eclipse damit nicht klar...

Fast schon peinlich....


----------



## a0027301 (27. Okt 2010)

Hast du in den jeweiligen IDEs entsprechende Projekte angelegt....


----------

